# Snow White



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I wasn't sure whether I was going to post pictures of this costume or not, mostly because it wasn't made for a Halloween/haunt reason and quite frankly, Snow White isn't very scary!

However, it's still a costume and after last night's Scout Blue and Gold dinner, many people commented "Now you have a costume for Halloween!" Yeah, right! (I didn't bother *explaining*) But hey, some people out there might...

The dress was a pleasure to make - no awkward fabrics. I used blue, 100% cotton velveteen for the bodice and cape; crepe-back satin for the skirt, blue sleeves, headband/bow and cape lining; 100% dupioni silk for the white collar and sleeve arm bands; 100% cotton flannel for the bodice lining.

I wanted to add to the atmosphere of the event; I hope it worked. We had a good time!

P.S. If anybody ever wonders why I'm always lopsided in my pictures, it's because of an old injury-I dislocated my shoulder ten years ago...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I used this pattern


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, what did you do wrong that they had you stand in the corner?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow - that turned out very nice. and if I tilt my head just a bit, I don't even notice the leaning. jk - didn't notice it anyway.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love it MsW... great job as always!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ms. Wicked, you certainly are the fairest of them all. Excellent costume. Disney couldn't have done it better.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice piece K!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yes Jeff, but what about the costume?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

very authentic, nice work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Okay, what did you do wrong that they had you stand in the corner?


Snow White isn't as pure and innocent as everybody thinks! 

Thanks for your kind comments everybody. I can't resist an opportunity to make a costume!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great work Kelly and I do find snow white to be very scary


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very Nice Kelly! LOL Sickie Ickie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look charming, Ms W.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work as always MsW


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello, my name is Inspector Curves and I must say that is a stunning costume. You are really quite talented. 

Anyway, I don't want to take up too much of your time but I was hoping you wouldn't mind answering a few questions about some missing dwarfs.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Thanks for your kind comments everybody. I can't resist an opportunity to make a costume!


Of all people, I think you could find an excuse in pretty much any situation Kellie!

Looks great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it never cesases to amaze me how awesome your costumes always turn out! very nice work!


----------

